# The best and lightest seatpost for MTB



## seaman (Aug 7, 2007)

I currently use a Thomson, 7000 Series Aluminum. I'd like to update to something lighter, in carbon I guess.

What's the best seatpost available out there ? The lightest as possible as well ?

Does the EASTON EC90 CNT Carbon is a good one ? Is there any better ?

Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## jyeager (Nov 30, 2006)

I have found that an aluminum post is lighter AND cheaper. I have the KCNC post. Although I did buy an Easton carbon post for my Carbon framed hardtail just to keep the carbon fiber theme going.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*The Easton is a good....*

post. Any better? I don't think so, there are comparable CF seatposts out there, but nothing that is significantly better.

But with that said. Unless you're in it just for the bling, why bother. You're going to spank out double the cost of your Thomson for a seat post for a weight savings of around 70 grams. You're already riding one of the lightest (not THE lightest) most durable aluminum seatposts around. And that Thomson will be around LONG after most CF posts will need to be replaced.

Unless you are a die-hard weight wennie or an elite racer where every gram counts, I don't think carbon seat posts are the best choice for mountain bikes, especially for heavier riders. I work at a shop and deal with carbon fiber seat posts on a fairly regular basis. I see many more problems related to CF seatposts than I ever have with aluminum.

Anyway, if you MUST have a carbon fiber post, then the Easton EC 90 is a good one. Not the cheapest for certain, but definately one of the better and lighter posts out there. If I had to go CF in a seat post, from what I've seen, I'd go with an Easton or a Race Face.

Good Dirt


----------



## MrEconomics (Aug 23, 2004)

Thomson Masterpiece.


----------



## applegreenheckler (Feb 26, 2005)

I second the masterpiece! Light and durable


----------



## Natalie Portman (Sep 23, 2007)

Guppie58 said:


> Thomson Masterpiece.


I concur.


----------



## smithy (Jun 28, 2006)

KCNC Ti Pro-lite. I've done a year of racing on mine and it is holding up just fine, no issues! 146g...


----------



## msiddens (Apr 6, 2004)

Look no further than the Masterpiece....I run one on each of my two bikes. Bomber


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

I like the looks and weight of the Masterpiece, but my Titec XC Carbon seatpost weighs 240g at 390mm and it's very strong


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

25th anniversary american classic seatpost can be anywhere from 140-220 g, black aluminum, a bit pricey at $90 though


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Cheap, light, strong, you only get 2 of the 3.


----------



## seaman (Aug 7, 2007)

And where are the best deal for a Masterpiece ?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

My Masterpiece met the wrath of my Dremel, as well as some Ti bolt tuning, and at roughly 310mm, 30.8, layback, it weighs in at 155g.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I thought the best and lightest seat post was the aluminum Ultimate Seatpost. It's however one of the most expensive.


----------



## bobbyOCR (Feb 11, 2007)

KCNC Ti PRO LITE. Cheap, light and it hasn't broken yet.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

Thomson.

I've bent or damaged four others, aluminums and titaniums, but not yet my Thomson


----------



## Great_Scott (Aug 5, 2007)

TrailNut said:


> Thomson.
> 
> I've bent or damaged four others, aluminums and titaniums, but not yet my Thomson


Bro... I guess is time to lose your weight...


----------



## Ty (May 20, 2004)




----------



## Tricone (Apr 21, 2007)

Thomson Masterpiece gets my vote as well. Now if only Thomson would make a Masterpiece lightweight version of their stem as well (for 25.4mm dia bars) then life would be good.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

Thompson Elite - just to be on the strong side for a few grams more. And I happen to have one in 30.9 x 410mm if anyone wants it


----------



## Ty (May 20, 2004)

dusthuffer said:


> Thompson Elite - just to be on the strong side for a few grams more. And I happen to have one in 30.9 x 410mm if anyone wants it


New Ultimate, just to be on the incredibly light side (!!   ).
And I happen to have one in 30.9 x 350mm if anyone wants it 

It is brand new, never put on a bike.

It is the last image in the picture below, ignore the '31.6 x 350mm' text, that is incorrect and the reason it ended up not being used, it is in fact a 30.9 x 350mm.


----------



## seaman (Aug 7, 2007)

And how much do you sell it ?


----------



## Ty (May 20, 2004)

seaman said:


> And how much do you sell it ?


First up, Rider weight limit is 90 kg / 14 stone / 198 pounds, so no big fellas, if you want to use this post you must limit your visits to McDonalds to no more than 12 times a day.

I paid €175 + shipping from B-T-P in germany, so, as it is unused, never even put on a bike (it didn't fit) . . . let's say:

€125 (Euros) / C$175 (canadian dollars) / £85 (UK) + post.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*pictures...*

some pics...

Easton EC90: 31,6/350
New Ultimate carbon (new, actual version!): 31,6/350
KCNC Ti-Pro: 31,6/350
Heylight: 31,6/380
New Ultimate Aluminium 31,6/350


----------



## seaman (Aug 7, 2007)

It's very lightweight, but my weight is about 190 lbs to 195 lbs....so i'm not too sure about spending this amount of money and have the risk to not fit on !

By the way I'm not eating at McDonald that often, since I'm 6 foot tall (200 lbs is nothing for my tall).

Anyway thanks !


----------



## Ty (May 20, 2004)

seaman said:


> It's very lightweight, but my weight is about 190 lbs to 195 lbs....so i'm not too sure about spending this amount of money and have the risk to not fit on !
> 
> By the way I'm not eating at McDonald that often, since I'm 6 foot tall (200 lbs is nothing for my tall).
> 
> Anyway thanks !


no problem :thumbsup:


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

seaman said:


> It's very lightweight, but my weight is about 190 lbs to 195 lbs....so i'm not too sure about spending this amount of money and have the risk to not fit on !


You probably should have mentioned that at the start. The best post _for you_ would be a Thomson Masterpiece. No it's not the lightest (best and lightest are very rarely the same thing), but it's strong and still light.


----------



## GiantMartin (Sep 12, 2007)

Thomson Masterpiece, only 5g more than the Easton, or the FSA K-Force coming in at 10g more than the Easton, me personally i go with the Thomson, the thing is bombproof


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

I dont want to have anymore kids, but that doesnt mean I want to bust some eggs!

Thompson...


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

*Masterpiece!*

I've had Tune, Moots, USE Alien, Am Classic, Ringlé and Thomson posts and the Thomson Masterpiece is absolutely best. It might not be the lightest but it's light enough, still bombproof and the seat clamping mechanism is the best on market (which cannot be said of USE's stupid Alien head).


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree that Thomson seatposts have a very good seat clamping mechanism, and they sure are very strong! I have one.... I was also looking for something more light, and with a good clamping mech. Anyone has a good idea?


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

sorry in usa you are considered overweight 27.1 bmi 
I know it's a stupid scale made for non-athletes



seaman said:


> It's very lightweight, but my weight is about 190 lbs to 195 lbs....so i'm not too sure about spending this amount of money and have the risk to not fit on !
> 
> By the way I'm not eating at McDonald that often, since I'm 6 foot tall (200 lbs is nothing for my tall).
> 
> Anyway thanks !


----------



## Tricone (Apr 21, 2007)

Try this:
www.light-bikes.net/foro/album_cat.php?cat_id&sid=3aa44018accdf0a4a85d23ac06b4c0e


----------



## Ty (May 20, 2004)

Archangel said:


> I've had Tune, Moots, USE Alien, Am Classic, Ringlé and Thomson posts and the Thomson Masterpiece is absolutely best. It might not be the lightest but it's light enough, still bombproof and the seat clamping mechanism is the best on market (which cannot be said of USE's stupid Alien head).


Alien head has been replaced (a year or two back) by the cyclops design, much better than the pain in the ass 'alien' design.

I have used USE alien carbon and alloy versions, the newer cyclops versions, Thomson, Easton, New Ultimate and Ritchey - and the only design that I have ever bent is the Thomson, two Thomsons went the very same way, bending in the direction of travel (ie: not side to side) - both bent back towards the rear wheel - maybe it is the way I ride ?

But saying that the Thomsons are fantastic quality with a great clamp mechanism.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Tricone said:


> Try this:
> www.light-bikes.net/foro/album_cat.php?cat_id&sid=3aa44018accdf0a4a85d23ac06b4c0e


cant see your link...


----------



## scone (Aug 23, 2006)

This may belong in it's own thread, but what do you guys think of comfort in carbon vs. aluminum (being that we are talking about super light seatposts). I've got a Thompson Elite on my road bike, and it's a stiff post... Would I gain any comfort on my hardtail by racing with a carbon post?


----------



## Ty (May 20, 2004)

scone said:


> This may belong in it's own thread, but what do you guys think of comfort in carbon vs. aluminum (being that we are talking about super light seatposts). I've got a Thompson Elite on my road bike, and it's a stiff post... Would I gain any comfort on my hardtail by racing with a carbon post?


Take 0.2 psi out of your tyres.


----------



## scone (Aug 23, 2006)

Ty said:


> Take 0.2 psi out of your tyres.


That's kind of what I was assuming. I gather you are saying "even on a hardtail the benefits of flex in the seatpost are erased by shock absorption of the tires..."

Not having a carbon post around to test with though, I figured I'd ask.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Great! I'm moved now to proceed with my project though I would really need to verify if there'd be zero problems in using my NU alloy post with AX-Lightness Apollo. As in I wouldn't have to 'dremel' NU's clamps to accept Apollo's rails... Help please? 

TIA.

And, oh... More power, guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

Onie said:


> Great! I'm moved now to proceed with my project though I would really need to verify if there'd be zero problems in using my NU alloy post with AX-Lightness Apollo. As in I wouldn't have to 'dremel' NU's clamps to accept Apollo's rails... Help please?
> 
> TIA.
> 
> And, oh... More power, guys! :thumbsup:


FWIW I use a New Ultimate with the Speedneedle and no dremeling was necessary. I weight 90 kilos and post nor saddle has failed :thumbsup: I've found the rails on the Becker and Speedneedle are pretty tough. The hangers initially bit into the kevlar leaving marks but should then hold it. I've reclamped numerous times and it gets uglier but still works.

I cannot tell a difference between my carb NU or my Alu NU in terms of stiffness.

I'm really impressed with New Ultimate posts durability. I had an Ax Europa break on me.

The Thompson is super safe (for saddles too) - I had one on my street bmx bike. It a boat anchor though.


----------



## Tricone (Apr 21, 2007)

sergio_pt said:


> cant see your link...


Sorry something went wrong - my cyberspace skills are a little lacking. Anyway on that site somewhere is a series of pictures of most of the major ww seatposts on scales.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

scone said:


> That's kind of what I was assuming. I gather you are saying "even on a hardtail the benefits of flex in the seatpost are erased by shock absorption of the tires..."


Not erased, eclipsed perhaps. I notice the flex of my 27.2x400mm KCNC (aluminium) post. Probably a combination of the long length, small diameter, and very thin walls.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Tricone said:


> Sorry something went wrong - my cyberspace skills are a little lacking. Anyway on that site somewhere is a series of pictures of most of the major ww seatposts on scales.


http://www.light-bikes.net/foro/album_cat.php?cat_id=7


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

scone said:


> That's kind of what I was assuming. I gather you are saying "even on a hardtail the benefits of flex in the seatpost are erased by shock absorption of the tires..."
> 
> Not having a carbon post around to test with though, I figured I'd ask.


But believe you'll be more confortable with a carbon post. At least with my expirience with a ONOFF Marga Fulana Edition 27.2 (250g) with shim to 31.6, when I changed to Thomson I felt the bike was kicking hard when hiting something with the rear wheel.  not good...

I think i'm going to boast some money in a NU!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

sergio_pt said:


> But believe you'll be more confortable with a carbon post. At least with my expirience with a ONOFF Marga Fulana Edition 27.2 (250g) with shim to 31.6, when I changed to Thomson I felt the bike was kicking hard when hiting something with the rear wheel.  not good...


Someone in seatpost marketing might have wanted to consider the suggestive nature of an *ONOFF Marga Fulana* edition product name.  Is it nicknamed the "quickie" seatpost? 

I recently switched my hardtail from a RF Deus to a RF Next carbon seatpost, it was only 15gms lighter but made a huge difference in damping vibration. I don't notice any difference in stiffness, but a big comfort difference.


----------



## Kananaskis (May 26, 2006)

You guys know about all parts, do you know if anyone makes a seatpost shim to convert a 26.8 to a 27.2? 
I've been looking everywere. Do shims work, are they safe? Kind of not related to this post, no pun intended, but the w.w.'s know all it seems...


----------



## Ty (May 20, 2004)

Kananaskis said:


> You guys know about all parts, do you know if anyone makes a seatpost shim to convert a 26.8 to a 27.2?
> I've been looking everywere. Do shims work, are they safe? Kind of not related to this post, no pun intended, but the w.w.'s know all it seems...












*+*










*= shim.*

Don't forget to get a little piece of fine sand paper and sand down the sharp edges, two or three wraps should be good for 26.8mm >> 27.2mm - should take you 15 minutes and will work fine, I have made my own shims for years without problems


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Yep, you're very unlikely to find a shim in that size. Can is the way to go.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow! Others may call it creativity, I call it ingenuity! Well, call it whatever you want to... Thinking out of the box! That's cool! :thumbsup: Really! Thanks for giving us some viable option.

And I appreciate your feedback, Slobber! I believe AxisII (Matt) has an Apollo but he teamed it up with a KCNC Ti Prolite post, right? 

How about any Apollo-NU post user out there, who would like to chime in. 

Thanks again...

Ride safe, everyone!


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Onie said:


> Great! I'm moved now to proceed with my project though I would really need to verify if there'd be zero problems in using my NU alloy post with AX-Lightness Apollo. As in I wouldn't have to 'dremel' NU's clamps to accept Apollo's rails... Help please?
> 
> TIA.
> 
> And, oh... More power, guys! :thumbsup:


You MAY have to do SOME tuning of the rail cut-outs on whatever seatpost you go with for the Apollo unless the seatpost is designed for oversized rails. This isn't an issue really. You do not need a dremel. All you need is a simple hand drill with a bit that is the same size as your rail diameter on the saddle. You simply drill out the opening for the rails on the saddle clamps. It takes like 30 seconds. No problem.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Axis II said:


> You MAY have to do SOME tuning of the rail cut-outs on whatever seatpost you go with for the Apollo unless the seatpost is designed for oversized rails. This isn't an issue really. You do not need a dremel. All you need is a simple hand drill with a bit that is the same size as your rail diameter on the saddle. You simply drill out the opening for the rails on the saddle clamps. It takes like 30 seconds. No problem.


So, it's like saying there's no turning back when I decided to go for an Apollo... Since its rails are oversized which in effect would render my NU post clamps useless for other saddles to be used particularly standard sized rails... Not unless those said clamps are available somewhere to be purchased separately.

If so, I might go for the Speedneedle... No matter how much an Apollo tickles my pickle...

But I appreciate all your help, guys! I can't say no for that Apollo though... LoL! It's such a beauty!


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Onie said:


> So, it's like saying there's no turning back when I decided to go for an Apollo... Since its rails are oversized which in effect would render my NU post clamps useless for other saddles to be used particularly standard sized rails... Not unless those said clamps are available somewhere to be purchased separately.
> 
> If so, I might go for the Speedneedle... No matter how much an *Apollo tickles my pickle*...
> 
> But I appreciate all your help, guys! I can't say no for that Apollo though... LoL! It's such a beauty!











It's been almost a month over that only now I've taken a snapshot of what I've teamed up with my Al NU post. Since I've been so freaky busy @work that I've to put yet some mileage on it. Talk about trailrides so I could really test how this baby rocks together w/ my NU post.

Guys, thanks for all your contributions!

*Well, I've only got to test it on the road for about 80kms & 10kms off-road. After an hour, my ar*e started to complain like hell (I rode sans chamois). Unlike with my Carbonio SLR without chamois as well I could last for about more than 2hours riding on & off road without grimacing. 

FWIW, I remember when I was first started out with my Carbonio it felt awful too. But when I've put some miles on it, evetually, felt comfy. Maybe, I've got to put in some miles as well with my Speedneedle. Let's see...*


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*new "best"...*

i just installed this Token carbon seatpost on my winterbike about 3 weeks ago and it's still holding up 

27,2/310: 116 !!!

"best" since it's price is MUCH lower than other seatpostst in this weight range. it has a clamping system similar to New Ultimate/ KCNC . the lower part where the saddle rails go on is out of carbon fibre as well.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

*Second Thomson Masterpiece*



Natalie Portman said:


> I concur.


Second the Masterpiece, using titanium bolts is 186 grams, bulletproof one of the best adjustment systems around :thumbsup:


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

The Masterpiece is great, but tops out at 350mm while the Easton is available up to 400mm. No one riding a superlight post wants to be on the edge of the max line.


----------



## EuroMack (Jan 15, 2007)

Padre said:


> No one riding a superlight post wants to be on the edge of the max line.


Perhaps I am in the minority, but the minimum insertion line is exactly where I want my seatpost. Additional length is just extra weight, so I cut my posts for minimum insertion.

Of course, this assumes that your frame and seatpost engineers did their jobs and you're not misusing the post, i.e. sumo racing downhill on a fully-extended 400mm New Ultimate. :eekster:


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

EuroMack said:


> Perhaps I am in the minority, but the minimum insertion line is exactly where I want my seatpost. Additional length is just extra weight, so I cut my posts for minimum insertion.
> 
> Of course, this assumes that your frame and seatpost engineers did their jobs and you're not misusing the post, i.e. sumo racing downhill on a fully-extended 400mm New Ultimate. :eekster:


I don't think you are in the minority. I've been cutting to the minimum length with many weenie posts (Extralite, KCNC, USE) and no issues at all so far for me.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

nino said:


> i just installed this Token carbon seatpost on my winterbike about 3 weeks ago and it's still holding up
> 
> 27,2/310: 116 !!!
> 
> "best" since it's price is MUCH lower than other seatpostst in this weight range. it has a clamping system similar to New Ultimate/ KCNC . the lower part where the saddle rails go on is out of carbon fibre as well.


Yikes that is light. Not sure about that carbon lower U/clamp. I run the KCNC and am not thrilled with that overall clamp setup for MTB. My seat slips, and the Ti rails bend. Now the seat has slid all the way to the rear and I just live with it.
On my roadie, the post works fine.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Axis II said:


> I don't think you are in the minority. I've been cutting to the minimum length with many weenie posts (Extralite, KCNC, USE) and no issues at all so far for me.


I do the same as well.


----------

